# Enconder o frecuencimetro con VHDL



## fcaceres (Feb 4, 2007)

Necesito un software en VHDL que cuente las rmp de un motor trifasico, tengo una FPGA Spartan3...


----------



## jamendoza (Mar 7, 2007)

Epa pana,yo estoy haciendo ese trabajo no es nada sencillo tengo unos problemillas para desplegar el valor de la velocidad por display (es alta la velocidad de refrescamiento), pero al menos ya la calcula perfectamente
necesito ayuda con ello.Tambien cuento con una spartan 3.


----------



## George (Mar 16, 2007)

En el programa Xilinx ISE 8.1 viene un ejemplo de frecuencímetro. Lo que hay que hacer es abrir el CoreGen.

un saludo


----------



## Dianika (Jun 5, 2010)

Yo debo reaizar lo mismo pero con un Motor DC, pero ni idea tmpoco, ya realice un programa para ontar las vueltas pero de resto todavia estoy tratando y nada


----------

